# iStick Pico New Colours



## skola (9/6/16)

I know that these will be stocked locally... I just NEED to know when

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/6/16)

Some have shipped 

We just got in the Bushido Edition Pico which is pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (9/6/16)

Thanks @Sir Vape, I see there's a US Army Special Ed as well.


----------



## Sir Vape (9/6/16)

Yeah saw that but the Bushido caught my eye though. Not over the top but nice little added detail


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/6/16)

Ours are also enroute. Should arrive early next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/6/16)

skola said:


> I know that these will be stocked locally... I just NEED to know when



In stock:
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ducts/pico-75w-tc-limited-edition-starter-kit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Byakko (10/6/16)

Ughhhhh should have waited.If I had know about the bushido I would have bought it over my black one

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (10/6/16)

Byakko said:


> Ughhhhh should have waited.If I had know about the bushido I would have bought it over my black one
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Me too.. I bought my pico like two weeks ago.. Shouldve waited abit

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_Thre3 (12/6/16)

Over R900 is too much. One site has it for R790. Not lookin to pay extra for a 'limited" edition. With some graphics on the side and on the top of the battery thing. That doesn't constitute an extra R200. IMO. Lol. B4 ppl start ripping me a new 1. Haha

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/6/16)

I really like the brushed steel look

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (12/6/16)

I want the full black

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_Thre3 (12/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I really like the brushed steel look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I do like the brushed steel one aswell  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

